# الحـــق وحـــمل دروس cnc صوت وصوره مع الشرح من احد المعاهد التدريبيه



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (17 أكتوبر 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم اعضاء ملتقي المهندسين العرب ...
:14::14::14:
اليوم راح اطرح لكم بين ايديكم دروس خاصه بمكائن التفريز والخراطه صوت وصوره مع الشرح المفصل من احد المعاهد التدريبيه وذلك لما فيه الفائده لمن ارد ان يطور من مهارته ......
* دروس في قمه الروعه ومتميزه وامسهله في الشرح خطوه خطوه ولا تنسونا من خالص الدعاء شباب ...
الدروس على الترتيب مكونة من 11 درس كل درس اكثر من ساعة ...





:77::77:






:77::77:




:77:

:75:
الدرس الاول 

http://youtu.be/3pHQNsvE4vA

الدرس الثاني

http://youtu.be/HJmbirKIZ1g

الدرس الثالث 

http://youtu.be/hq45VlHtw0o

الدرس الرابع 

http://youtu.be/7zsUctaortM


الدرس الخامس

http://youtu.be/9VGSlJU53ng


الدرس السادس

http://youtu.be/nNGhJ_hQLMQ

الدرس السابع 

http://youtu.be/76_8vAaMFPk

الدرس الثامن

http://youtu.be/D1BVH7i51Y0

الدرس التاسع

http://youtu.be/EVlm8aOtk6I

الدرس العاشر

http://youtu.be/LluUeqWzWYU


الدرس الحادي عشر

http://youtu.be/fD7Chqrhnk0

:77::77::77:
:77::77:

:77:
نرجو منكم التقيم والتثبيت هذا الموضوع لما فيه فائده للجميع 
​


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (21 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عمل رائع جزاك الله خيرا ونفع به الإخوه المستجدين في هذا المجال


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك وساعدك على فعل الخير​


----------



## ehab salah1 (4 يناير 2015)

شكرا جزيلا


----------

